# North American Hunting Club



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Anyone hear of the North American Hunting Club or is a member? I got some mail about joining up, can't tell if it's just junk mail or not. Thanks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The magazine isn't all that bad. However, in my opinion, it's not nearly good enough to put up with the crap that comes with it. First, you'll get a book at a price that's too good to pass up. Then, expect a new one about every month or so, except the prices won't be nearly as cheap as the first one. If you don't want it, you need to return it. Sometimes they include a prepaid label for shipping, sometimes not. Even when you do return it, you'll get multiple letters saying they want money for the book. Eventually you'll have to call to get it straightened out. When you decide not to renew your membership, expect CONSTANT phone calls. Maybe not everyone has the same experience, but that was mine.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I had the same problem when I first joined. It has gotten alot better, I can't remember the last time they sent me something unsolicited. I got the life membership years ago (more money than brains at the time) and I do enjoy the magizine. Have not really used any of the other "benefits". They also have a decent website.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

same group as NAFC .... alot of comments on here about problems with unsolicited rip-off books as well as some positive comments. Tried NAFC before I knew better - major pain in the arse. Go ahead if you feel like funding their fancy trips.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I happen to be a member of the NAFC and a Life Member of the NAHC.

I kinda did what swantucky did... more money than brains at the time.

I would not suggest joining. As the other fellas mentioned it's nothing spectacular at all. Everything they seem to offer is solicited. If you do decide to join, you better have a BIG mailbox. I've never gotten any phone calls, but I get enough mail to keep me busy, at least 2 or 3 peices of mail a week. 

There magazine is decent, and there forums, like this one aint bad, but beyonf that, I think it's a scam more than anything. The group never has any organized meetings, ive never met another member, nor have I ever actually talked to someone from the organization. The only way too "benefit" from any of there so called "spectacular offers" is to be a HUGE donator to the club. Everything they offers is overpriced and solicited. I have yet to benefit from anything from either club.

One more thing, if you do join, dont get trapped into the "free field testing" scam, this is a so called program where they send you gear too try out in the field/lake and you get to keep it for free as long as you fill out a survey and give your opinion of the product. ALL OF THIS STUFF IS JUNK, I cant believe that they would want a consumers opinion of this crap, I can look at it and tell you it aint worth a ****, more less try it, and most of it I cant even try to find a use for it. Just makes you wonder what kind of people are running the club. 

All in All, if you want another magazine to read and another online forum to be part of, sure join. If you want alot of junk mail and solicited crap to read, dont bother joining, give me your mailing address and i'll forward all the crap they send me to you !!!! LOL


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i fell for there crap also half the time i dont get a magazine and sometimes iv got two at once one from the past months they never have anything of use to me product wise or info wise it seems like every article is a propaganda fest set to con you into buying a product or booking a trip somewhere ! i wish we could have our own magazine here now that i could put to some use!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you enjoy or want to be in a club, why not join one locally.


----------

